# Balanço do 1º Semestre de 2006 ( IM )



## dj_alex (12 Jul 2006 às 15:35)

> Julho 2006 (até dia 11)
> O 1º semestre de 2006 caracterizou-se por valores da temperatura (média, máxima e mínima) inferiores aos valores médios (1961-90) nos primeiros 2 meses do ano (Janeiro e Fevereiro), em particular da temperatura mínima; e por valores acima dos valores médios nos meses de Abril a Junho e em particular na temperatura máxima no mês de Maio.


.

o resto está em : http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/fenome_especiais/bal_clim_1sem.jsp


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Jul 2006 às 17:00)

Tb tem mais informação sobre estes dias quentes de julho:

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/fenome_especiais/anali_situa_clim_0606.jsp


----------



## Minho (12 Jul 2006 às 17:28)

> ....Em relação ao dia 10, registou-se um aumento dos valores da temperatura mínima do ar, que variaram entre 11.4°C em Lamas de Mouro e 28.1 °C em Portalegre....



Lamas de Mouro 11.4ºC com apenas 850msnm, não me espanta que a 5km desta freguesia houvesse um glaciar....


----------

